# baking soda douche ?



## ttc1st_at_40

ok so went to my OBGYN today (not a fertility specialist) told him we have been TTC without sucess (also I am 40) he immediately said spit out...all in one sentence "I will put you on clomid 50 mg take that day 3-7 on day 9 do a baking soda douche, have sex day 12,14,16,18 do this for 3 months if it doesnt work we will have to recommend you to FS"

I was like... ummm ok ... and I have been on these boards for a while and def know a good BDing schedule and have heard (and am researching more on Clomid) but have never heard anyone mentioning a Baking soda Douch... he said this will "for sure get you pregnant"

anybody do these or heard good or bad things ? 

he is a little "old school" kind of dr... if that matters at all.


----------



## LittleOnes

So I have never ever heard of that, and it sounds a little unpleasant. the literature I've read suggests women shouldn't really douche because it messes with the natural balance in there (not specifically referring to when TTC). 

BUT I am not a clinician and scientifically I could see how that could help a little - baking soda is basic in terms of pH, which could I suppose neutralize the pH of your vagina so the spermies would have a better chance? Maybe that's a reach but thats the first thing that came to my mind. 

I might call the office back and ask some questions...


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh thats wierd.........
douche means washing vagina so baking soda would be cleaning it with baking powdER??


----------



## ashley2pink

You mix baking soda with water and douche with it. Its supposed to help vaginal ph to become more alkaline as ph too acidic will kill off sperm. Just be careful with it and dont use often as it isnt good to use more than very occasionaly. It can actually cause infertility if you use it too much. But its worth a try...maybe you are too acidic?


----------



## Sherri81

Yeah, I would definately say that this requires a bit more investigation into. I suppose I can see the science behind it, but still, douching with anything is supposed to bad.

Before you do that, maybe he could test your acidity.

Another thing you might want to try, instead of douching, is Preseed. It is a lubricant, and they put quite alot in the tube, so you would have quite a bit of this lubrication in the vagina during intercourse. And I know that this has a sperm friendly pH. So it might be better to try something like this to help the sperm, rather than a douche, which if done too much, could change your pH indefinately.


----------



## DarlingMe

that is strange. I wonder if you could buy it? Like the vinegar douches? I think I would try it atleast one month, maybe the third one before you follow up? You know he is going to ask if you did! I googled it and alot of other women talked about it but nothing really medical about it. It makes sense in theory but you hear more about how bad douching can be now. Especially I would think while you were OV and the cervix is open and all....


----------



## Sarachka

Even before ttc I'd have baking soda baths. For us UK girlies that's bicarbonate of soda. Bathing in it leaves your skin loooovely and soft. 

Ive mentioned before that I have a bad habit of washing down there with soap and shower gel and bicarb is one of the things my google research threw up. I believe that I'm too acidic down there and am not sperm friendly. 

Thanks for posting this - it's the profession validation I needed.


----------



## pumpkin86

hey..just wanted to say that my doc also recommended the baking soda douche..I bought it from a drug store nearby..its a package that comes with two bottles of baking soda..I just used it once actually before my IUI..and it was great..its so easy to use..and it gives you a clean feeling down there..lol..but the important thing is to use it half an hour before bd and just use it once or twice a month..its all written on the package..in fact I think that every women should use it even if they are not TTC as it cleans out all the germs when a normal soup can't..Good luck


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

thanks for all your comments girls.... I as well have been doing some "googling" and did see a lot of hits for this, apparently it is also used when ttc gender based for those wanting boys ?? who would have known !! haha

my dr did give different instructions than yours pumpkin, in that to only use it once a month and that should appx CD9 (or 3 days after AF). 

I plan on giving it a try next cycle, then also use Conceieve Plus when BDing. So I will be nice and clean, and then also have some nice fresh "lube" for the guys to hang out in.


----------



## Tatertot

I have nothing to say about the baking soda douche, but I did want to say HI :hi: because I'm in Johnstown which is about 2 hours away from Pittsburgh! 


Good luck!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey hun I wanted to let you know that I didn't use the baking soda douche but did use it and I think it helped me conceive this baby. I had hardly no cm at all and I used it on cd10 with just plain baking soda with inserting it directly into my vagina. My cm was great that month and I am not 18 weeks pregnant! Good luck. I would follow your drs advice I think it works when you have hostile cm.


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

thanks reeds girl... yep been reading up the same thing, helps with hostile CM... but wondering... how the heck do we tell if the CM is hostile to begin with ? I can tell ya I dont ever have any CM from what I can tell... so hopefully this will help me... I really do plan on doing it..

AND HEY tatertot GO STEELERS !!! hahaha!! 
so nice to have someone close to me... gosh all these girles on here are from all over the world! and now FINALLY someone atleast in my State !!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

ttc1st_at_40 said:


> thanks reeds girl... yep been reading up the same thing, helps with hostile CM... but wondering... how the heck do we tell if the CM is hostile to begin with ? I can tell ya I dont ever have any CM from what I can tell... so hopefully this will help me... I really do plan on doing it..

From what I have read and found on line that no or very little cm is a sign of hostile enviroment for sperm or hostile cm...it needs watery cm to survive and get to the egg with us having very little or none its more than likely thick up in there. Does that make sense? I hope you didn't mind me crashing your thread just wanted to give you some experience from someone who tried it. :hugs:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

no such thing as thread crashing in my book !! thank you so much for your insight... really appreciated. Because of my lack of CM I tried Conceive Plus last month, and I really liked it, not sure if that makes up for my total lack of it ????


----------



## Tatertot

ttc1st_at_40 said:


> thanks reeds girl... yep been reading up the same thing, helps with hostile CM... but wondering... how the heck do we tell if the CM is hostile to begin with ? I can tell ya I dont ever have any CM from what I can tell... so hopefully this will help me... I really do plan on doing it..
> 
> AND HEY tatertot GO STEELERS !!! hahaha!!
> so nice to have someone close to me... gosh all these girles on here are from all over the world! and now FINALLY someone atleast in my State !!

I'm always excited to find someone in the US let alone near me!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I had used preseed which I think is similiar to conceiveplus but I had no luck with it...I know it has for many woman but I think most of them have some kind of cm on their own. But I will tell you and it may be tmi but after I used the baking soda I actually had the ewcm that stretched a good 4 inches of so. I was so excited cause I finally had what I had what I had only ever read about. LOL


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

well tatertot... I'd love to be friends... we are pratically neighbors!!!

reeds... yes conceive plus and preseed are pretty much the same from what I understand... I am def gonna try the baking soda deal on CD9 next month... Im in the TWW period now... (so who knows maybe I wont need it ) 

but the 4 inch stuff... haha I know exactly what you mean... and to me it seems almost as though it is a fairy tail..... not saying I dont believe girls that say "oh it stretches for a few inches" Im thinking to myself... are you kidding me !!! now I am not bone dry or anything, but believe me when I tell ya there is really nothing there... but then again I dont inspect my Cervix either like some girls do... I just go by what I find on the tissue.. which again is really NADA!! cant wait to try it to be honest now... my dr said real matter of fact "this will definately get you pregnant" I was like UMMM ok...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FX you won't need it either! But I so know what you mean...I used the creighton model. Which is just by checking my cm and knowing my fertile times by that but since I didn't really have little to no cm it was really hard for me. I did do me temps as well to make sure I did O. I wish you all the best of luck. I will have to check out your journal and stalk you. xxx


----------



## lintu

I think this is my problem, I may have to give this a bash.

reedsgirl1138, can you tell me what you did?
do you actually insert it?
How much do you water it down?

any advice would be fab as i am ovulating this weekend xxxx


thanx in advance


----------



## elliot

ttc1st_at_40 said:


> do a baking soda douche, have sex day 12,14,16,18 do this for 3 months if it doesnt work we will have to recommend you to FS"
> 
> anybody do these or heard good or bad things ?

I haven't tried it yet, but am tempted if I don't have any luck this cycle. I've heard that something about the baking soda neautralizes the environment in the VJ, which can make it more hospitable for swimmers. I heard it's useful if you've got a hostile VJ (of course I'm terrified I do... it would be just like me to have a hostile VJ, of all things! :dohh: ). Eager to hear if you try it out!


----------



## Tella

I know this thread is really old but im hoping to find out if there is any other success stories on this.

I did a douche today with 1litre warm water and tablespoon of BiCarb and just rinsed out there. Now im wondering if the way reedsgirl did it would be better to do around O day?


----------



## starr_baby

I know this is an old post but I must share my experience! I used a baking soda douche for a completely unrelated reason and ended up with a positive home pregnancy test after 10 years of ttc!!! The only thing I've done differently in all those years is the baking soda this one time, which made me google 'ttc baking soda' and that's what brought me here. I can't believe after 10 years I finally had a positive! And it's all because of baking soda!!


----------

